# Ryan's Journey



## Tommyboy71 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Ryan's Journey Week #1*

Greetings everyone, 

I have decided to keep a journal to help keep me motivated *until I see results* and to share with everyone else the changes that take place in my life.

What we are starting with: I am 5'11" 250lbs and 25yrs old. I am definitely overweight, but have a solid muscular build underneath my "winter coat" to work with. Here are some begininning measurements. 

Beginning:
Waist:42" yeah i know.. don't say it
Chest:49"
Shoulders: 56"
Biceps: 15 3/4"
Forearm: 13"
Neck: 18"
Leg: 27"
Calf: 17 1/2"

That's all I know to measure, if there is more, let me know.

As you can see, I am a big guy, but this leaves a great possibility for change.

Ok, here is what my plan is. I am wanting to do a training plan that limits the use of a gym facility. I want a plan that I can do anywhere anytime. *I can tend to travel alot* 

I am also seeking to do a plan that will not necessarily make me "Huge" but will tone and shape me, as well as add strength and density to the muscle I already do have. I am going for more of a cornerback look rather than a Defensive Tackle  

Here is my plan:

4s of 50 Pushups with 1set inclined pushups
4s of 50 Dips
4s of 50 Military press w/ 25lb DB's 
4s of 50 Shoulder shrugs w/ 25lb DB's
4s of 50 Butterflies w/ 25lb DB's
2s of 10 Pull ups wide arms
2s of 10 Pull ups close arms
4s of 50 Situps/crunches
4s of 100 calf raises w/ 25lb DB's
5minute "wallsit" for legs

I will do this plan every other day.

I will also throw in some HIIT several times a week for fat burning.

As far as eating, I am cutting out 90% of the junkfood that used to be a staple of my diet *hence the 250lbs* and I will be eating more proteins and fresh fruits and vegetables.

I know this is probably an unique plan. I will try it for several months to see how it goes. I will post updates to the changes that are taking place on a weekly basis as well as pictures eventually. I don't want to post my starting picture yet until I have an improved one to show too  

I am open to any constructive criticism. Especially if you know some other easy-to-do-at-home exercises I could do to target other muscle groups I may be missing.




I started off a week ago doing 25% total of the exercises I listed above, and I 
just upgraded to 35% yesterday. I am going to slowly work my way up so I do not destroy myself by hitting it too hard too quickly. I am already noticing dramatic changes, and I am looking forward to updating this next Tuesday night!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 13, 2004)

I'd definately throw in more Leg work.   If you only have 25 dbs you can still do Squats, Lunges, SLDL and calf raises with those dumbells.    

Also you should throw in a ROW TYPE movement for your back.

You may consider getting a set of 50 lbs dumbells to use for your squats and rows (and other exercises as you get stronger).

Let the Dips, Pullups, MP, and Squats be the stable to your program (all compound movements).    Use the other exercises as a way to change up your program so you don't get bored or if you want to focus on a certain muscle group.

As it as being stated so many times......Your diet is the key to the body you desire.

Good Luck!!


----------



## Tommyboy71 (Oct 13, 2004)

Hey there Yellowmoomba, 

Those thoughts had actually crossed my mind.  I was looking at some 40-50lb Dumbells last night actually.

As far as my back is concerned, I forgot to add another exercise that I do but I don't know what it is called.  It is where you lean over 85-90 degrees, knees bent, and you take the dumbells in each hand and swing them up and out, thus contracting the back muscles.  This seems to be doing the trick. 

I will definitely add squats and lunges.

As far as my diet? well.. it is probably not perfect, but it is so improved from the way I used to eat, I cannot help but shed weight off to a point. Then, when I reach that point, I will look into further dietary changes.  I bet I've cut out more than 1000 calories off of my diet PER DAY, just by my not drinking Soda and candy anymore. Seriously, I was a mess, and a week into the program, I feel incredibly better already. I can't wait to see how I feel/look after 10weeks, and then 20wks. etc..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 13, 2004)

Hey Ryan. *wow* just as i thought. your lower bod is wayyy better than the chopsticks i have.


----------



## Tommyboy71 (Oct 13, 2004)

Small update: I added in lunges and squats to my routine tonight.  Man, I was definitely missing my hamstrings with my program. They are about to burn off at the moment, but i'm glad I added Lunges!


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 13, 2004)

I think that you should join a gym Ryan, and start weight-training. Just my $.02, good luck.


----------



## Tommyboy71 (Oct 13, 2004)

I've been thinking about it.  I am kind of a do-it-yourself guy though.  Kind of like in Rocky IV where the Russian is training in a state of the art gym and Rocky is out using his enviroment to train him, that appeals to me.   So i'm gonna get a couple months of this system under my belt, then I'll see where I am, and where I still want to go.


----------



## Cardinal (Oct 13, 2004)

I like to create my own plans too.    Never hurts to be in a gym setting from time to time though where you can take pointers and observe a lot of the more experienced lifters.

Check out Mike Mahler's site.  I seem to recall he had quite a few articles with bodyweight/kettlebell type work.  Dragondoor has quite a bit of info as well.  Might appeal to you.

Mike Mahler

I think Strongman training would be appealing given that much of it is done outside.  Stuff like farmer's walks, sandbag/barrel work.  Dinosaur training, that sort of thing.  

If you want any links to specific programs to research just ask.  I am sure someone will have one. Knowing your way around all the various lifting boards on the net is quite useful.


----------



## Tommyboy71 (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks for the information, Cardinal.  I've been doing some reading on bodyweight training and kettlebell training. That kind of training is exactly the kind I am looking for.  I will probably stick with my program for a month or two to get into somewhat shape so I can then get me some 88lb kettlebells and hit it hard.  I'll keep a detailed journal of my progress and pictures as well, so those who are interested can see where my journey takes me.


----------



## Tommyboy71 (Oct 16, 2004)

I'm about 12days into my workout program, and I had my first compliment tonight. I had a guy I hadn't seen in awhile say to me, "Hey Ryan, you look a bit slimmer. Have you been losing weight?"   

So that has made me feel better.  There for awhile it seemed that every new day, I was the fattest I had ever been. However, now that I am working on it, people are noticing.


----------



## Tommyboy71 (Oct 19, 2004)

Today I hit the 2week mark on my "journey to a new Ryan"  so I decided to weigh myself.  And so I did.. and I had gained roughly 10lbs!!!  so I am now at 260lbs!!    

However, I am not discouraged at all because I am feeling great.  My clothes are starting to fit a little looser, I can feel my muscles firming up and getting bigger, and I don't get winded nearly as easily.  So I have concluded that I had put on 10+ lbs of muscle, which makes me feel just great.  

I am looking forward to measuring myself again in another 2 weeks to see if I have lost any inches around the midsection and gained any in my arms/chest/shoulders/legs


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 19, 2004)

Tommyboy71 said:
			
		

> Today I hit the 2week mark on my "journey to a new Ryan"  so I decided to weigh myself.  And so I did.. and I had gained roughly 10lbs!!!  so I am now at 260lbs!!
> 
> However, I am not discouraged at all because I am feeling great.  My clothes are starting to fit a little looser, I can feel my muscles firming up and getting bigger, and I don't get winded nearly as easily.  So I have concluded that I had put on 10+ lbs of muscle, which makes me feel just great.
> 
> I am looking forward to measuring myself again in another 2 weeks to see if I have lost any inches around the midsection and gained any in my arms/chest/shoulders/legs



Congrats - after about 4 weeks you'll definately start to see some great results as long as you keep your diet "in check"


----------



## Tommyboy71 (Oct 22, 2004)

More encouraging news.  I'm slowly upping the # in each set that I do on my exercises, so it helps my motivation to see progress as my strength goes up.  I was messing around at the gym today shooting baskets with some old friends, and I could actually jump up and touch the 10ft rim; not bad for a 260lb'er who still wears 40" waist pants I must say  

anyways, that was a real motivation boost.  I am definitely seeing dramatic improvements in my health, strength, and energy.

I also ate McDonalds for the first time yesterday and today *my small splurges*  and it made me sick!!  glad to see that my body is getting used to eating healthy!!


----------



## Tommyboy71 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Week #3 update*

Tomorrow I start week #4 on my program.

Well, 3 weeks have gone by now, and I am feeling great.  I am growing in strength by leaps and bounds, and I am hardening and building muscle quite nicely.  This last Sunday in church, I had 2 people come up and tell me that I am looking better, so that has made me feel very good.  I still personally cant see any changes, yet I seem to be changing.

My pants are definitely fitting more loosely, yet I don't think I have actually lost any weight yet, I seem to be gaining muscle as fast as I am losing fat.  So I guess that is ok, I would like to get down to 210-225lbs, so I still have a ways to go.

Next week, I will be adding updated measurements, so we will be able to see if there really are any results.  I did have a bad 3 days where I had fastfood each night, but i'm "back in the saddle" so to speak, and pressing on with a healthier way of living.  I am going to allow myself 1 day a week to eat whatever I want "within reason" just so I don't go nuts.

I'll see everyone next week!!

Ryan


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 26, 2004)

Keep it up !!    The first 4 weeks are the hardest.    After that - lifting and eating right becomes "a way of life'!!        (of course - most people have a cheat meal here and there      )


----------



## Tommyboy71 (Feb 22, 2005)

Well, it's been 3 months since i've posted on here.  I was doing really well, but for some reason.. i just... quit.   I am almost back to square 1 right now.  Very depressing.. very depressing indeed.


----------



## Yunier (Feb 22, 2005)

Ryan, join a gym and start with small goals. Just think how you felt when your old bud saw you and complimented you, fucking great huh...I know how you feel right now. 

I advice you get a notebook and write EXACTLY what your goals are. Break it down to: 


*Beginning*: Outline where you are at right now. Diet, Training and Cardio. Be honest to yourself. Only YOU know what changes need to be done. Write it down. Just try not to re-enforce negative emotions. Also no excuse building: Saying to yourself "I always quit, I can't do this, I am busy right now, tomorrow, ect..". 

*Half-Way*: Lets say you have planned a 8 week plan. Here you want to outline exactly where you want to be by the 4th week. Be realistic here. Alot of people, including myself, always set goals that are just near impossible to obtain in such a small amount of time. We simply don't reach our goal and just give up.

*Success*: This is where you want to be in 8 weeks. And with hard work, determination and dedication YOU WILL. Outline where you want to be at the end of your 8 week program. Again be realistic otherwise you are setting yourself for failure.

The above can be used as a smaller plan of a one year master plan or whatever. My point is to simply break it down and focus on a small goal at a time. Out of the three step above you can even break it down weekly. But the very first step is to outline your ultimate goal and create a similar outline to the one above. I am using this system.

Can you please post exactly whats in your mind?


----------



## Tommyboy71 (Mar 21, 2005)

Greetings Yunier, 

Thanks for taking the time to write to me.  I am somewhat ashamed to be back here.  I was doing so well.  I put on 20 pounds of muscle in less than a month, and my pants were fitting better at the same time.    Now, all gone.  the only good news to me is i dont seem to have kept any super extra weight.  Usually when i lose some and gain back, i keep more. 

My current plans are to.. well..  i'm not sure on current plans yet.  For starters, i think I will take a few weeks to teach myself to eat less, and stop drinking coke.  At the same time, perhaps some pushups/pullups/situps, just to get some minimal conditioning going.  

The reason I am back here is.. well.. my wife and I are wanting to have a baby, and it is very important to her that I am healthy to be there for our children.  Also, she wants us to be a team in teaching our children good nutrition.  She doesn't want me to put her in the "bad parent" position of forcing the kids to eat healthy while "daddy won't".  I can understand that and do need to change. I don't want diabetes at 30.  I"m 25 now.

If anyone can make some recommendations.  I really PREFER to do a homework out method. The gym isnot for me.  I have some freeweights and a pullup bar.  So i'd be looking to do various forms of complex exercises like pullups, pushups, situps, etc..   as the mainstay of my program.  I do have a bicycle and access to a 3mile track within a 1/2 mile of my house, so i have considered biking 3 times a week too.

Anyways.. just letting everyone know where i am in this.


----------

